# Rappers That Get You Higher



## backwoodsburner (Apr 6, 2011)

mac dre
dubee aka sugawolf pimp
juicy j
crunchy blac
lord infamous
dg yola
prophet posse
tear da club up thugs
da headbussaz
andre nickatina
mista fab
shawty lo
lil wayne
lil john
mac mall
j diggs

check em out you wont be dissapointed...


----------



## Sk306 (Apr 7, 2011)

You forgot somebody that would tear up anybody on that list... J. Cole, although some of them are pretty sick.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 7, 2011)

how could you not say twista 
your whole list is invalid
try again


----------



## themda (Apr 7, 2011)

Roach gigz
Tay Dizm
Mac miller
Kid Cudi
Lupe Fiasco


----------



## themda (Apr 7, 2011)

oh and kanye can get me much much higher


----------



## VER D (Apr 7, 2011)

although dj screw isnt really a rapper he still has the best jams to listen to high if it aint screw it aint shit
[video=youtube;z2D52RBg_RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2D52RBg_RE[/video]


----------



## grokillaz (Apr 7, 2011)

Dj quik bomb bud is a good song. Used to listen to it every morning chambering on the way to school.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

kanya west is gay......


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

lupe fiasco is gay too. i was going for rap that gets you hype i guess. stay hyphy


----------



## cannabisguru (Apr 7, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> mac dre
> dubee aka sugawolf pimp
> juicy j
> crunchy blac
> ...


I personally don't care for rap.. for lots of reasons. One being that most rappers talk so fast that you cant even understand what they're talking about half the time, and the other half of the time when you can actually understand what they're saying... they're talking about dealing drugs and killing people. Not my type of music for sure..

Secondly.. just my opinion.. but eh, listening to rap music.. isn't going to get you "higher". Also, kids.. listening to rap won't get you high.. nor higher if your already high.

But once again, before you "wanksters" and gangster wanna-be's say anything.. everyone is entitled to their own opinion.. and everyone is entitled to listen to whatever kind of music that they want to listen to.. everyone is entitled to wear whatever kind of clothes that they want to wear.. 

I just simply wanted to clear some things up about rap music. thats all..

peace..

and stay up or whatever.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

your input was not necessary....


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

smokeing bud and rap go hand and hand. not to mention rap has brought marijuana into the mainstream. punk is dead, metal sucks, country is fucking gay, and rock is now pop so idk what im supposed to listin to other than rap. maybe i should join you at the blue man concert next week...


----------



## chinoholmes (Apr 7, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> smokeing bud and rap go hand and hand. not to mention rap has brought marijuana into the mainstream. punk is dead, metal sucks, country is fucking gay, and rock is now pop so idk what im supposed to listin to other than rap. maybe i should join you at the blue man concert next week...



Pretty sure people were smoking weed before Rap became a culture. It just let's the kids know about it sooner.

Other then what has been listed, some groups like J5, Jedi, Nas + Marley, Atmosphere...

Just chilled out shit mainly


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 7, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I personally don't care for rap.. for lots of reasons. One being that most rappers talk so fast that you cant even understand what they're talking about half the time, and the other half of the time when you can actually understand what they're saying... they're talking about dealing drugs and killing people. Not my type of music for sure..
> 
> Secondly.. just my opinion.. but eh, listening to rap music.. isn't going to get you "higher". Also, kids.. listening to rap won't get you high.. nor higher if your already high.
> 
> ...


A Mature approach would have been simply stating "Rap music is not for me", yes your entitled to your opinion, however, just because i dont like country music, doesnt give me the right to walk into a room of country music lovers and declare my hatred for a music i know nothing about, saying "im entitled to my opinion", you obviously know nothing and dont understand the culture or scene. Pretty lame to form such opinions without any knowledge. but hey........................your entitled to your view just like i am. Peace.


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 7, 2011)

Jurrasic 5
360
Pegz
Hilltop hoods
Funkoars
Downsyde
Pagen Elypsis
Forthwrite
Platoon Gully
Muph & Plutonic
Illy
Brad Strut
Briggs
Vents
Raven
Los Theory
Golden Era Records
Horrorshow
Drapht
Mantra
Simplex
Skryptcha
Spit Syndicate
Ozi Battla
Crate Creeps
Bliss N Eso
Hyjack N Torcha
Dialectrix
A-diction
Bias B
Justice & Kaos

These are current artists on my ipod.


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 7, 2011)

Slug!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvY38j7JdCk


----------



## lobsterxmanx (Apr 22, 2011)

my favorite rapper to listen to stoned/tripping is Deltron 0, its just so amazing and makes too much sense. spitting about high frequency bosons, and fighting off interplanetary adversaries. cant go wrong there. 
also, i dont think this thread was for everyone to post their opinions of music. if you dont listen to a genre, then you have an obscured view of it. end


----------

